# Raising and leveling pier and beam house



## jsvrcek (Aug 5, 2009)

How do I raise a pier and beam house that has part of the house sitting directly on the ground. I have found no way to get under the house yet. I would like to see if there is a way I could do it without calling in a company who does these repairs as I don't have a lot of funds to pay a professional. I am trying to tackle it myself because the house is very small, maybe 600 sq. ft. and no side of the home is longer than 20 ft. 4 inches. I would like to hear from any and everyone who has an idea or plan to help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome JSVrcek:
You may want to dig under the edge of the house for jack spaces, use a 2 X block under a railroad jack with a 4" X 4" X any length angle iron between the house and the jack(s). Raise one side at a time (no more than 1/2") and block it. Eventually, when you have the house raised to an acceptable height, you could dig and pour a footer around the perimeter and build a concrete block foundation.
Glenn


----------

